# First time renter in need of good advice



## disneycrazy01 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am trying to rent for the first time and I am becoming very worried about it.  I want to rent at [timeshare]

Has anyone rented from or heard about the following:  

1)  Terry Faust
2)  Duane & Julie Schroyer
3)  Roger Winn
4)  Barry Skolky
5)  Kevin Wiseman
6)  Patrick McLaughlin

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2013)

How to verify that your rental is Legit:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109479


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Apr 1, 2013)

*nervous first time renter*

Thank you for the link.  I read it and it has good advice.  I am really trying to find out information on the list of names above.

I was trying to make my plans because airfare is going up for the dates I want - very high from NY to Orlando.  I want to travel ealry in July.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2013)

I understand, but if you do your due diligence, you can rent from anyone securely.  Good luck!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 1, 2013)

PLUS, high-demand resorts like Wyndham Bonnet Creek are starting to fill up. The first week of July, except the 5th and 6th, are full. The 5th is limited. So, not only do you have to find a good price for the flight to/from Orlando, you also need to take the renter up on the best offer so (s)he can reserve the suite at whichever resort you choose.

TS


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Am I going to lose my money - $600 for a week at BC*

Thank you for all the advice.  I saw an ad on Redweek and I can get a week at Bonnet Creek for $600 in July - from 6/29 to 7/6 in a 1-bedroom.

I know it's too good to be true.  Should I just tell the owner no and not chance anything or am I passing up a great deal.

Has anyone ever rented in July at Bonnet Creek and gotten a price like that?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you follow the steps I listed here???

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109479

That's how you verify a rental - no one can do it for you.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Thank you DeniseM - I am going  to follow it*

I read it and plan on following your advice, but I just wanted to get an opinion from someone that has rented before if the price of 600 for a 1-bedroom for a week in July is too good to be true.

Thanks again.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2013)

It might be a total scam - it might be the greatest deal ever - no one knows - you have to do your homework.  Good luck!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 3, 2013)

I would say to go for it. Just like anything else in life, you need to take a chance. You should use PayPal, though. That way, if that person reneges, you have a safety net. As said before, call the resort to verify the Guest Confirmation you have (once he sends it). Right now, it is impossible to get Wyndham Bonnet Creek before July 6th, unless someone has already booked it. After the 6th, there are suites available.

TS


----------



## klynn (Apr 3, 2013)

disneycrazy01 said:


> I read it and plan on following your advice, but I just wanted to get an opinion from someone that has rented before if the price of 600 for a 1-bedroom for a week in July is too good to be true.
> 
> Thanks again.


 

I rented a 3BR at BC in May for $700.  It sounds about right.


----------



## Carta (Apr 7, 2013)

I rent from redweek every year. (Usually Cancun) If you are dealing with "the owner" and not a company, I would say it's pretty safe... Most owners just want someone to pay their Maintenance Fee.. Normally, the closer it gets to date, the more willing they are to negotiate..JMO

But as stated, do your homework..


----------



## chriskre (Apr 7, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> By now anyone reading this thread knows that [timeshare] = Bonnet Creek.  $600 for a 1BR that week is currently 166,000 points which is at least $830 in annual maintenance fees and probably more.  Anyone offering you that week for $600 would be taking a loss ... unless they plan on trying to do 'stuff' with the reservation under 60days out to reduce their costs, tricky business!



This might be a rental of an exchange or a PCC, so $600 may be a profit for them regardless since they didn't pay the MF's..   
I've seen 4 bedroom Presidentials on ebay go for $500 a week from the PCC's.
It's not costing them anything so that $500 is icing on their cake.  :ignore:

OP there are lots of bonnet creeks on ebay.  
You may want to check there if you want the extra assurance provided by paypal/ebay.  
At least you can see their feedback and if they are making good on their reservations.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 7, 2013)

If I rented out a week at WBC, $600 would be a huge loss. I could rent it out (July - Labor Day) for a little bit more (absolute minimum), but it's super-low-cost renters like these who prevent me from being able to do it.

TS


----------

